# 70s Music Favorites, All Genres, Conversation Encouraged



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Figured I like so many songs from the seventies, I would start a thread for them. Post 'em up.

Hey, I don't care if I like your song or not, this is for any and all, just like the 80s thread. You want to talk in here, just like the other thread, please do. Don't expect me to check on you, just don't post anything crude or bannable and have a good time. I'm not all that talkative, so, don't think I don't like you. I probably do. I don't think there is anyone here I don't like. 

In other words, everyone is welcome. 

Don't worry about posting something that hasn't been posted or is a repeat. Just post what you want to share. 

Edit: Don't worry about posting something you thought was from the seventies and isn't. I make mistakes, too. No big deal, really, just have fun. That's most important. 



Here's something from Styx. they popped up in my search and I played some. Here they are. Have fun.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Couple of songs that are inspired by my new avatar. It's cool. I like it.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)




----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)




----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Your username made me think of this, @stormgirl.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)




----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)




----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)




----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

pilgrim_12 said:


> Your username made me think of this, @*stormgirl* .



Thanks for creating these threads! It's a lot of fun to go through all these songs again:happy:


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

stormgirl said:


> Thanks for creating these threads! It's a lot of fun to go through all these songs again:happy:


You're welcome. I enjoy listening to them. Wait, you'll see some songs I post that will be a little surprising. I like all kinds. I like having evenings where I post a bunch of disco or something like that. It's fun. 

There a lots I like. Glad you like the threads.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_A little melodic prog rock..._


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool! the 70's is my favorite music decade. I didn't read all the posts so I hope I'm not being redundant. 
"Your Song" by Elton John





"Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot





"Right Down the Line" by Gerry Rafferty. The harmony on this song, and the bridge is absolutely transcendent. 





"Operator" by Jim Croce. I absolutely LOVE Jim Croce! It's sad he died so soon. I heard he was a truly humble person. 





"Box of Rain" by the Grateful Dead. "What do you want me to do, to do for your, to see you through?





I have way more after this. My next post is just Stevie Wonder.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

My top 5 by Stevie Wonder. I just love him! You can't listen to Stevie and not be much happier after:

"Sir Duke":





"Signed, Sealed, Delivered"





"If you Really Love Me"





"higher ground"





of course, his cover of "We can Work it Out"





Not even close to being done. Up next is exclusively Fleetwood Mac


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

My top 5 by FleetWood Mac:

"The Chain"





"Dreams"





"Go Your Own Way"





"Over My Head"





"You Make Lovin Fun"


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_There are more Who tracks in my best of '70s playlist (45 of >1,200 tracks) than any other single act... here are just a few:

_


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Also my top favorite 70's songs by Rush:

"2112"





"Passage to Bangkok"





"Working Man"





"Bastille Day"





La villa Strangiato





Also, my other favorites are: Xanadu, Cignus X-1, Anthem, Cinderella Man, and Closer to the Heart. It's SO hard to pick JUST FIVE!!! hahaha


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I think I'll take a break for now, there's way more though, stuff by Pink Floyd, Queen, Led Zeppilin, Earth Wind and Fire, more Gordon Lightfoot, Joni Mitchell, David Bowie the Eagles, etc. etc. etc......


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

dulcinea said:


> My top 5 by FleetWood Mac


Good selection... I also liked the blues-ier pre-Buckingham-Nicks era as well:


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

jcal said:


> Good selection... I also liked the blues-ier pre-Buckingham-Nicks era as well:


They always kept a distinctive sound.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_Revived and immortalized by Breaking Bad finale..._


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_Absolutely one of the most popular albums during my high school years... you have no idea how many disemboweled Aqualung 8-track cartridges could be found along the roadside...
_


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

dulcinea said:


> Cool! the 70's is my favorite music decade. I didn't read all the posts so I hope I'm not being redundant.
> "Your Song" by Elton John
> 
> 
> ...



We aren't bothered by redundancy. Just have fun. That's all this is about. 


Also, I wanted to thank all of you. There are so many great songs posted, I'll be enjoying them for quite a while.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

had this in head consistently lately. LAAAY-DAY. 




similar vein.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wolfman Jack! woo hoo! He was great.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_John Waite's first band... before his '80s solo career and the formation of Bad English..._


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_Nils had a big NYC club scene following in the '70s, but not so much nationally. Most who know him now know him either as a former member of Neil Young's band or as a longtime member of Springsteen's E Street Band._


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_One of my top Clapton songs... great guitar rif, and love the wailing Mel Collins sax solo, too._


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_One of the first concerts I ever went to, I saw Billy Joel before most people knew who he was. Just prior to the '73 release of his breakout Piano Man album, he played a small gig in the cafeteria at Monmouth College in NJ. I was still in high school, but an older friend of mine called a few of us up and said we should come down to see this guy who was playing on campus. He had heard them doing sound checks earlier in the day and said "I don't know who he is but he sounds pretty good". So I got to see Billy Joel playing on a 12" riser in a college cafeteria, sitting on a folding chair about 6' away from him. He basically played the entire yet to be released Piano Man album straight through... just a few weeks later it was a huge hit on the radio._

_My fav from 1973's Piano Man:_





_...and two more favs from Turnstiles ('76):_


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_Every guy's crush in the late '70s... and some good songs to boot!_


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_Fleetwood Mac alum Bob Welch..._


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sir Bob Geldorf's Boomtown Rats...


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_One of my favorite bands in latter high school and college years.... at least before they were relegated to being Michael McDonald's backup band. It also happens to be original lead singer Tom Johnston's birthday today... or so my brother informed everyone on Facebook today._


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Man, do I agree. I didn't like when they were taken over by McDonalds. I think I spelled that wrong. That Michael dude. Didn't really like his voice that much, nor his music. And, they played it endlessly.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Used to have that Bob Welch album on vinyl. Couple good songs on there.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

She was hot, Linda Ronstadt. Great choices, too, @jcal.



This is the Godzilla I think of when someone mentions a movie.











More Cowbell!


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

pilgrim_12 said:


> She was hot, Linda Ronstadt. Great choices, too, @*jcal* .


Ahhhh, yes... another of my adolescent/teen crushes (I had a bunch, lol). 

Her full dark hair and big dark eyes kinda were the prototype for my "type". :love_heart:


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_Their '76 eponymous debut album was recorded by Tom Scholz in his basement to avoid excess scrutiny from Epic records, and became one of the best-selling debut albums of all times. I commuted to college and my cassette dub of this album spent a huge amount of time in the under-dash player during my daily commutes. _


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_Bookending the decade..._
_
1970:_




_
1979:_


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

jcal said:


> _Their '76 eponymous debut album was recorded by Tom Scholz in his basement to avoid excess scrutiny from Epic records, and became one of the best-selling debut albums of all times. I commuted to college and my cassette dub of this album spent a huge amount of time in the under-dash player during my daily commutes. _


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ShatteredHeart said:


>


Great jazz/rock fusion!

Also... quite the controversial album cover in '71 (the zipper actually opened in the 12" LP cover)...


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Inspired by a meme I read in another thread. It reminded me of this song.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

How do you put this phone in your pocket?! lol


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oops...sorry about that. They don't let me edit my posts at PerC. I guess they don't trust me, darn it. pppaahahaha


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

For me, one of the things that's cool about a thread like this is, there are so many songs which I've forgotten, which at one time made me, "tap my toe", and smile, and once again, I get to experience the newness of them and the excitement of determining if I like them.

It's fun. 

Thank you to all who have posted. 

Welcome, @R22.


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you @*pilgrim_12* 


Here's a Moody Blues song from 1970, and the Carter Family on the Johnny Cash show around that same time (early 70s). They are playing black mountain rag which is an old instrumental song, but I love the early 70s hair and clothes:


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Joy Division 1979 & Adam and the Ants 1977-79 demos:


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

See? That's why I said we can't be held to the 70s. Those songs and shows are important to the 70s. No problem at all. No apologies required. I love the explanations of their meanings to you and so forth. Thank you, @R22.


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

So true @*pilgrim_12* . I was born at the beginning part of the 70s, and from what I remember of it (lucky I have a good long term memory and remember quite a bit), it and the 80s were my favorite decades, and definitely tv had such a huge influence. Here are a few more "teenage heartthrob" singers, I actually remember when Leif Garret and Shaun Cassidy were huge. When I was 5 I remember this girl in school brought in her Shaun Cassidy album for show & tell and my parents wouldn't buy it for me, and I kind of hated her for it, lol:


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Shaun Cassidy was a heart throb for the girls. I hated him, but it's simply because I was jealous. I remember calling them, "The Fartridge Family". I was 8 in September. Even at that young age, I was weird.


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

pilgrim_12 said:


> shaun cassidy was a heart throb for the girls. I hated him, but it's simply because i was jealous. I remember calling them, *"the fartridge family"*. I was 8 in september. Even at that young age, i was weird.


lol!!


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

How about Hee Haw? Here's the intro, and Linda Ronstadt on the show in 1970:


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Again, all are invited to post here. It's meant for fun '70s songs and nostalgia. I can't think of everything, but as long as folks are having fun, it's all good.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

One of the best musicians and performers in modern times, and this is a great song:


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

She is one of the loveliest song writers and singers--very down to earth--I've ever heard. 

I speak of her in the present-tense though she battled and succumbed to cancer long ago:







 (album)

and





 (LIVE)

and





 (LIVE)


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Inspired by a thread in Psychology.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@pilgrim_12


Your sharing reminds me of a song an older sister dedicated to me years ago, and until she shard this with me I wasn't sure he got some essential aspect of my personality or was actually paying any real attention to me, but she was, oh yes she was:











and this is the song I came in to share. It's a whole performance by a lifetime singer, songwriter, acoustic guitarist extraordinaire... but skip to 13 minutes and 36 seconds right before he begins the song, Good Time Lady, which reflects another aspect of me, and so an INTJ friend sent it to me a year or so ago and said, "I think you'll like this..." xD


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Ever notice how a lot of '70s songs have nautical themes?


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Post 'em up. Welcome.


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)




----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

I listened to a whole lot of soul when I was 10-20ish, so 70s to earliest 80s, and this group I listened to every day for years.

This particular song is as relevant today as it was when they put it out:







and I loved this song; still do. We all get a video for a deeper layer of context:







and this is LIVE Stevie back in 1974; I loved so many of his songs, and this was one of my favorites in large part because I spent a lot of time growing up very poor as did most of my maternal relatives:


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Found myself in the mood for the Bee Gees. I used to enjoy listening to them years ago. Shh, don't tell anyone. That was a nerd's behavior back then.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

The songs I'm posting are my favorites from the Bee Gees.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

That's all I could find. I posted some others in this thread. I'll look for more later.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Some of my favorite soul music of the decade.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Must have lurv on the brain tonight. Not sure if that's good or bad. 

I remember dancing to this when I was in 7th grade. There were two or three, maybe four or five girls I slow danced with at the junior high dances. Those are some great memories nd some magical nights. Thank you girls/ladies wherever you are.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, @pilgrim_12 got a couple of bands I was gonna share but not the songs so here's one to kick my shares off, and I'm in the mood to really mix it up this evening, and everyone wrote these songs, i.e. those performing them, I mean:


Jive Talkin' LIVE







Moonshadow LIVE








Angie Baby - Helen Reddy LIVE








Stones - Neil Diamond (I loved this when I was 11, listening to it with my Dad because he loved Neil Diamond and so did I, and no one in our family did), plus I could relate to the lyrics very much, even that young:







I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash LIVE on The Midnight Special (Sexy man... and he knew it!)  








I could only post five so more coming up in a moment...


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

*A mix of sad and joyful... as is Life*

Old Man - Neil Young LIVE (I love how relaxed he is with the audience):








Pancho and Lefty - Townes Van Zandt (LIVE and relaxed with some friends):








Write a Song, a Song - Mickey Newbury (someone a lot of people familiar with the 70s never heard or heard of); a classic INFP, too (album version, clear)








Waltzing Matilda - Eric Bogle )Scottish, moved to Australia; this song reflects his strong anti-war stance--and he fought in a war, doesn't disrespect soldiers; he simple hates unnecessary suffering and death. I have so much respect for this man and his music; he has a LIVE version but it came out much later so here is an album one with video footage:








and for now, the last one, LIVE is Polk Salad Annie (written by Tony Joe White) performed LIVE on The Johnny Cash Show circa 1975. I love this performance more than any other Tony Joe White has done because he and John were good friends, and it shows here, boy howdy does it show... with innuendo that went over the heads of most of the audience but it didn't go flying over my own:


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

I Write the Songs - Barry Manilow (LIVE) 









and one more for the finale, a song written around 1975 by Cris but I didn't discover until I walked into a Madison WI bookstore and went to the back wall, liked the album cover and bought it going by gut, and I'm glad I trusted that in me. She is one of the most under-rated songwriters, musicians, activists of all time:


Waterfall - Cris Williamson (Joyful... off her Changer and The Changed album)


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

I kinda hogged the place last evening. Sorry about that. Tonight, I'm gonna kick back and listen. Thanks for sharing, the stories are great. The songs are, too. I enjoy them. This thread and the 80s one help me with my emotions and the thoughts associated.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

I had so many songs on my mind this morning--and many still waiting in the wings but here are five for this post; I grew up listening to them all, some every day on the radio, for years; others on albums, and just as often:


Dancing Queen - ABBA LIVE








Not only did I hear this one on the radio, I got to watch the group perform on Midnight Special which was freaky fun for a 14-year old like me:


Lady Marmalade - The Labelles 









When I Need You - Leo Sayers LIVE








War Pigs - Black Sabbath LIVE (I listened to this on an album my older sister and I played a lot when I was 14 and depressed. It reflected but did not, of course, lift me up out of the depression):









and to bring it back up a notch, a song I loved very much:


Honky Cat - Elton John LIVE


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

You're No Good - Linda Ronstadt (We can't have the 70s without her, although I never cared for her singing much; something flat about it, whereas one of her writers--Karla Bonoff had pitch, played the piano, guitar, wrote, and had so much more--and yet never made it as big). (I could only have five for now so I took out Karla and added the one coming up after Linda Ronstadt):









Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd 1977 LIVE (For many, they represented The 70s' best)










I loved this one: 1974 (oh to be 13 again... although I didn't smoke in the girl's room until I was 14 or 15):

Smokin' In the Boys' Room - Brownsville Station LIVE on Midnight Special








One of the most controversial, intelligent, iconoclastic, protective, interesting songwriters turned singer I've ever had the privilege to hear... This begins with an interview for context which if you want to skip, go ahead to 1 minute 7 seconds to hear him sing the song 'he' wrote, although he always thought the woman who made it famous--and a close friend--did a bang up job of it:

Me and Bobby McGee - Kris Kristofferson 1970 LIVE The Isle of Wight Festival 1970









How 'bout 1973 LIVE - Radar Love -- Golden Earring

A boyfriend once played some of their guitar notes on a body part of mine, using it as frets and his fingers as strings... I was such a serious person, I've always been grateful to him for that and other moments like it. He made me laugh when I had forgotten how:










That's it for now: The allotted five per post.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

One of Kris' songs to balance the somber and to/for him frightening reaction of 'fans' on Isle of Wight:

Loving Her Was Easier (Than Anything I'll Ever Do Again) - Kris Kristofferson LIVE


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

One of my all time favorites of Linda Ronstadt was this song. It's very sad and touches my heart when I hear it.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Lose Again - Karla Bonoff going from song writer to singer with her first album:


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Into the Mystic - Van Morrison 1970 - DAMN! is all I gotta say. xD


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, Van Morrison had much more than just Brown Eyed Girl. I went to ewetoob for that song and it was followed by Tupelo Honey, one of my personal favorites. 

Here is another singer whose song I remember as a kid. I really liked it as a kid, but didn't quite understand it. Today, I understand much better, or at lest I'd like to think so.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Another soulful song from the seventies:


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@pilgrim_12

I'm sure you know Kris and Rita were married from 1973-1980 and met in 1970: Legendary story goes with that... and had a daughter together (Casey), one of, oh, eight I think, that Kris had with three woman, most of the children from his last and present wife--the right one for him because, in part, 'She has a mean right cross,' and that is part of what it took for Kris to settle down and become a no-stray husband.

This is 1978, Rita and Kris singing Kris' song, *Please Don't Tell Me How The Story Ends*, and it is obvious--to me, anyway, how much pain Kris is in, and how resigned and removed Rita is, for the boozing and the rest that Kris was doing back then. The have, according to her, however, a bond that is unbreakable, still...






and then going back to when they were nutty in love, and geez-a-lou, does it show! 1972 coming up; also a song Kris wrote as Rita wasn't a songwriter (Bozz Skaggs sp.? wrote We're All Alone, and Rita changed a couple words here and there for her cover of it):

Help Me Make It Though the Night - 



 LIVE


and although this isn't the 70s; it's a benefit concert (Farm Aid) n the early 80s I believe. I didn't think you'd mind seeing Rita and Kris reunited for a bit, performing together on stage:

I'll Be Your Baby Tonight - Kris Kristofferson and Rita Coolidge 





 LIVE


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

70s Priest again, Simon Phillips on Drums ... and the scream at the beginning, JP were creating new 'metal' genres.


----------



## purpleSage (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## purpleSage (Dec 3, 2016)

@Surreal Snake 
It doesn't get much better than GG <3


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Brian Eno, 1974:


----------



## purpleSage (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------

